# Common print sizes



## misol

I am making my print price list and only want to list on my website common sizes (with a clickable link for all sizes).  Its just because I know that many numbers can overwhelm people if I offer every size on mpix.  What are your commonly sold sizes?


----------



## Josh66

4x6
5x7
8x10

Those would be the obvious ones...

8.5x11 and 8x12 would probably be good too.


EDIT
I don't sell anything, but those are the sizes I print for myself.  I don't think it would be drastically different if I were selling them.


----------



## misol

yeah I have 4x6,5x7,8x10 and 8x12.  I rarely sell anything larger but sometimes do.  Wondernig what are the easiest to sell and frame?


----------



## Josh66

You might think I'm joking, but I'm not.

Go to Wal-Mart and see what size frames they have available.  Those will be your "easy to frame" sizes.


----------



## isaac alongi

so true, the less you offer, the more you sell...  4x6 5x7 8x12


----------



## Dwig

misol said:


> I am making my print price list and only want to list on my website common sizes (with a clickable link for all sizes).  Its just because I know that many numbers can overwhelm people if I offer every size on mpix.  What are your commonly sold sizes?



Group 1-_traditional_ photographic print sizes:
3.5x5, 5x7, 8x10, 11x14, 16x20

Group 2-_modern late 20th _century photographic print sizes:
  common:4x6, 5x7, 8x10, 11x14, 16x20
  less common: 8x12, 16x24

Group 3-New "digital" sizes (derive from common paper sizes):
  8.5x11 (classic US letter), 11x17, 12x18, 13x19

Personally, I would recommend you use Group 2 unless your printing source, or your own printing, dictate some mix of #2 and #3.


----------



## Christie Photo

misol said:


> What are your commonly sold sizes?



the occasional 30x40
24x30
20x24
16x20

After those, the usual desktop print sizes: 11x14, 8x10, 5x7 and 4x6.  Wallets too, or course.

 Pete


----------



## caveman

So everyone thinks inches is the standard measurement rather than ISO or cm?


----------



## Christie Photo

caveman said:


> So everyone thinks inches is the standard measurement rather than ISO or cm?



OR..... everyone responding to date lives in the US.

-Pete


----------



## KmH

It is in the USA.


----------



## Imaginis

misol said:


> I am making my print price list and only want to list on my website common sizes (with a clickable link for all sizes).  Its just because I know that many numbers can overwhelm people if I offer every size on mpix.  What are your commonly sold sizes?



Business Portraits: 5x7 and 8x10
Model Portfolios: 9x12
Actor Headshots: 8x10
Snapshots: 4x6, 5x7
Family, etc. Portraits: Wallets to 30x40


----------

